# Top ten worst superhero movie moments/things



## hero4hire (Sep 11, 2004)

Here are mine

1) Rubber Ears on Captain America in the 1991 film (WHY!!!)

2) Rubber nipples on Batman in Batman Forever (a very close second)

3) Mr. Fantasic's Hair in the 1997 Fantastic Four movie (Wow another use for spray on christmas snow!)

4) Vanilla Ice in TMNT 2 Secret of the Ooze (or any TMNT movie in general really)

5) The whole movie of Steel with Shaq ('nuff said)

6) most of the Supergirl movie (not Faye Dunaway's finest moment)

7) the Howard the Duck movie (would've been ranked higher but is iffy as a superhero flick)

8) Any Punisher movie (ugh the last one almost made the 1st one look good)

9) George Clooney as Batman (please the guy was on Facts of Life)

10) Green Goblin's mask in Spider-Man (DeFoe's performance was phenomenal, but the mask looked like it was taken from the set of Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers)

Those are mine...How about you?


----------



## Big Jake (Sep 11, 2004)

1. The lack of disguise for Alicia Silverstone's Batgirl.  She didn't look like Batgirl.  She looked like Alicia Silverstone with trendy sunglasses.

2. Bane, in Batman Forever.  How can you turn the man who broke Batman's back into a pathetic henchman?

3. The comic-book panel style of The Hulk.  Sure, it worked sometimes, but mostly it was poorly executed... it hurt to watch.

4. Okay... I'm having a hard time with 4-10.  But these are my top three.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 11, 2004)

Big Jake said:
			
		

> 3. The comic-book panel style of The Hulk.  Sure, it worked sometimes, but mostly it was poorly executed... it hurt to watch.




For some reason, I LOVED that. Not sure why, though...

But really, if you're going to mention one part of the Fantastic Four movie, just mention the whole thing. Ugh.


----------



## Ferret (Sep 11, 2004)

The main one I can think of is storm from the X-mens. Specificly the toad line.... Also why did such a cool character have to die?


----------



## Klaus (Sep 11, 2004)

Who said Toad died?

1 - Bat-credit card
2 - Bat-nipples
3 - Bat-butt (sensing a theme?)
4 - The death of Betty Ross' suitor (the blonde guy) in Hulk (freeze-framing him in a terrible pose)
5 - Italian Red Skull (ma che porca miseria!)
6 - Alicia Silverstone as Batgirl, and Batgirl as Alfred's niece
7 - "It's the car, right? Chicks dig the car"." (Val Kilmer's line in Batman Forever)
8 - Tommy Lee Jones' Two-Face being a Joker-rip-off
9 - Superman rebuilding the Wall of China with some "rebuild-ray vision" (Superman IV: Quest for Peace)
10 - Fat Martian Manhunter in the Justice League TV pilot
11 - Fire using green paint as a mask in the JL TV pilot
12 - ...


----------



## Ferret (Sep 11, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Who said Toad died?




Fair point. But he was hit by like lightning, off of the top of the statue of liberty. And he never came back.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Sep 11, 2004)

Superman turning back time in Superman: The Movie.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 11, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Superman turning back time in Superman: The Movie.



 I can stomach that because that reflects the Superman comics at the time. That's why I didn't include the Batman TV series (or the feature length movie) in my list.

But Bat-nipples and Bat-credit card are totally wrong for the Batman being published these days...


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 11, 2004)

Do the Thunderbirds count as Superheroes if so then 

1. The Thunderbird Movie


----------



## Frostmarrow (Sep 11, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Superman turning back time in Superman: The Movie.




Top silliest thing in any movie, in my opinion. Sillier than Bobby comming out from the shower, in fact.


----------



## Starman (Sep 11, 2004)

Machine guns on the Batwing in Batman.

Starman


----------



## Jamdin (Sep 11, 2004)

The Hulk Poodles, 'nuff said


----------



## KenM (Sep 11, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Who said Toad died?




 I read someplace awhile back that singer was planning to bring Toad back for the 3rd Xmen movie. But I also heard Singer is no longer doing the Xmen movies.


----------



## Ferret (Sep 11, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> I read someplace awhile back that singer was planning to bring Toad back for the 3rd Xmen movie. But I also heard Singer is no longer doing the Xmen movies.




Yaaaay! Noooooo!


----------



## Dark Psion (Sep 12, 2004)

Batman movies killing off all the villains.

Superman 3: From Lex Luthor to General Zod to Richard Pryor?????

Superman 4: The entire damn movie!! I only made it 15 minutes the first time I tried to watch this one and had to force myself to set through it the next time.

Where do you start?
Lenny Luthor? The same "Superman flying at the camera" scene over and over? Alien Mind Control on Lois? The Daily Planet bought out by a tabloid, but the reporters still work there? Superman tells the world he is getting rid of all nuclear weapons and they give them to him????? Nuclear Man blasting Metropolis while Superman just stands there saying "Noooo!"?? Carring that other reporter into space and her head doesn't explode? (Mine DID!)


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 12, 2004)

dammit!!! how could I have forgotten Superman: Quest for Peace!!!!


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Sep 12, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> dammit!!! how could I have forgotten Superman: Quest for Peace!!!!




Because you wisely blocked it from your memory until you were forced to remember the horror?


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 12, 2004)

Psychotic Dreamer said:
			
		

> Because you wisely blocked it from your memory until you were forced to remember the horror?




I believe you are entirely correct. The movie gave a new definition to the word "Suck"
Ugh!!! the healing the wall of china with his x-ray vision (or whatever)
I think if I use a series of small electric shocks to deaden certain areas of my brain I just might be able to forget again!

Well I think my list will get revised anyway.....


----------



## Chimera (Sep 12, 2004)

Dark Psion said:
			
		

> Superman 4: The entire damn movie!! I only made it 15 minutes the first time I tried to watch this one and had to force myself to set through it the next time.
> 
> Where do you start?
> Lenny Luthor? The same "Superman flying at the camera" scene over and over? Alien Mind Control on Lois? The Daily Planet bought out by a tabloid, but the reporters still work there? Superman tells the world he is getting rid of all nuclear weapons and they give them to him????? Nuclear Man blasting Metropolis while Superman just stands there saying "Noooo!"?? Carring that other reporter into space and her head doesn't explode? (Mine DID!)




I categorically deny that any such movie was ever made.

In fact, I think you guys are making it up just to piss me off, like you all did with those _Highlander_ sequel stories.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 12, 2004)

1. Macy Gray in Spider-Man.

That one moment ruined a damn kick ass movie.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 12, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> 1. Macy Gray in Spider-Man.
> 
> That one moment ruined a damn kick ass movie.




What?  Who's that?


----------



## Dark Jezter (Sep 12, 2004)

I have to agree with everyone who mentioned *Superman IV: The Quest for Peace*.  The movie sucked badly for several reasons, such as...
The special effects budget was cut heavily during production.  As a result, the special effects are incredibly fake-looking through most of the movie.
The movie was far too preachy.  Okay, Mr. Reeve, we get it: you think nuclear weapons are evil and bad.  You don't have to shove it down our throats.
A completely silly and forgettable villain.  "Nuclear Man?"  Give me a break.
How the hell did Superman fix the Great Wall of China just by staring at it?
When Nuclear Man kidnaps the Lacy Warfield and flies her into outer space, how did she manage to survive?  I know that superhero movies usually require some suspension of disbelief, but even I found it impossible to believe that a person could survive unprotected in space.
Poorly-edited.  As mentioned above, how many times do we have to see the same shot of Superman flying toward the camera?
When I was a kid, I absolutely loved the first two Superman movies.  Superman 3 was watchable, but not as good as the first two.  Superman 4 was a travesty.


----------



## Kesh (Sep 12, 2004)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Superman turning back time in Superman: The Movie.



 Absolutely.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Sep 12, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> 1. Macy Gray in Spider-Man.




What is your problem with Gray? It’s not like she saved the day and showed up Spidey or something. 

How can her appearing on stage, in an in-story concert, possibly top, in terms of crap, horrors like; 
• Cap’s Plastic Ears, 
• Batman’s Plastic Nipples, 
• the entirety of _Superman 4_, 
• the Hulk staring profoundly at desert flora for hours at a time, 
• gray hair put on with a trowel in _Fantastic Four_, 
• Dolf’s never wearing the _Punisher shirt_, 
• TV’s _Daredevil_ wearing black leotards, 
• the inflatable/deflatable Bane, 
• and on and on…


----------



## KenM (Sep 12, 2004)

I heard a rumor way back that there was like a half hour cut from Quest for Peace.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 12, 2004)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> A completely silly and forgettable villain.  "Nuclear Man?"  Give me a break.




Hey, on the bright side, at least Lex Luthor figured out "Superman's genetic material won't be able to clone a suit, and a naked Nuclear Man would be a laughingstock!"

It was very clever of him to put a little tiny piece of cloth in the box before it got thrown into the sun strapped to a nuke, don't you think?

-Hyp.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Sep 13, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> 1. Macy Gray in Spider-Man.
> 
> That one moment ruined a damn kick ass movie.



 While it would have been nice if Gobby had tossed a pumpkin bomb down her throat and there was a scene of her blowing up, her presence wasn't enough to really ruin the movie was it?


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 13, 2004)

The worst moment/feature of superhero movies is their reluctance to have the characters in the *BLEEPING* Costumes. Like in the first punisher movie, without the death's head on his chest, the Punisher is just another Charles Bronson vigilante clone. A movie called The Shadow, where you see "The Shadow" for about 5 min and the rest of the movie it's Alex Baldwin in a suit. Judge Dread where Stalone isn't wearing the outfit for about half the movie. I don't have a comprehensive knowledge of the AD2000 comics, but I have read a fair amount and I can't ever recall seeing JD taking off his helmet, nevermind the uniform. The actor isn't the star in a superhero movie, IT'S the bleeping CHARACTER!

Not having seen this alleged Fantastic Four movie, I'm going to continue to believe that no such thing was made.


----------



## takyris (Sep 13, 2004)

Most of the fight scenes in _Daredevil_.  In fact, most of the action in Daredevil.  I've harped on it before, but to be brief:

- Lack of cinematism.  When Neo lands in the Matrix movies, he drops to one knee.  When a non-flying person in X-Men lands after a big leap, they roll.  So what does our Daredevil do after a hundred-plus-foot fall?  He lands with his knees very slightly bent.  What?  Why?  It doesn't look good.  It's not realistic (which is a lot less important than looking good in a superhero movie, but is occasionally acceptable as a reason).  Ech.

- I have no idea how much of Daredevil's in-suit combat was Ben and how much was a stuntman.  That said: If it was Ben, don't let Ben fight anymore.  If it was a stuntman, give the stuntman a better choreographer, a better director, and a better costume (that gives him more freedom of motion), because those fights were terrible.  The first fight of the movie was the best, and that was primarily because of its music-video cutting that made it tough to see what was going on.

I kind of grade on a curve here.  I don't look at old Sean Connery Bond movies and say "Man, that's a lousy punch," because that punch, at the time, was better than anything else in Western cinema.  The early Bond movies were years ahead of the competition in terms of putting in nasty and fairly realistic martial arts stuff.  (Heck, the new stuff isn't bad.  Brosnan ain't Jet Lee, but he usually convinces me that he's got dirty-fighting training at a paramilitary level -- or at least, he does with a good director and choreographer).  So I'm not grading old movies on their fights as harshly as I'm grading Daredevil, which is newer.

I'd also add most of the Captain America movie -- or pilot, or whatever the heck it was. Captain America's big fight shouldn't be in a meat locker, and he shouldn't make bionic-man noises while pushing frozen cow carcasses at the bad guys.  And he shouldn't pose at the end with a transparent shield while the scientist guy takes pictures of him with a kind of greasy, creepy feeling that suggests that any moment, the scientist is going to say in a voice oozing with sleaze, "Now, Tad, these are looking great, but to get into the magazines these days, you've got to give them a little more.  Why don't you undo a few of those buttons?"


----------



## Holy Bovine (Sep 13, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> What?  Who's that?




Apparently it is this person http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0004975/

Having seen Spiderman about 15 times and owning the DVD I still cannot for the life of me place where she appears in the film.

Nice troll BK!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 13, 2004)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> Apparently it is this person http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0004975/
> 
> Having seen Spiderman about 15 times and owning the DVD I still cannot for the life of me place where she appears in the film.
> 
> Nice troll BK!



 I THINK she may have been up on stage during the whole party thing where Green Goblin first appears.

...if it isn't that, I don't know what. Either way, if that ruins a movie(especially Spidey), then its time to cry for the world.


----------



## Villano (Sep 14, 2004)

Big Jake said:
			
		

> The comic-book panel style of The Hulk.  Sure, it worked sometimes, but mostly it was poorly executed... it hurt to watch.




There were one or two shots I didn't like, but, for the most part, I liked it. 




			
				hero4hire said:
			
		

> Any Punisher movie (ugh the last one almost made the 1st one look good)




I actually liked both films.  The first isn't a great work of art, but I enjoyed it (as was good for the time it was made).  The second one I really liked except for a few points (see below).  I know a lot of people hated the way Castle set up Saint (setting up his best friend and wife, etc), but I thought that made the picture.  The comics Punisher would have just gunned everyone down, but this film showed some imagination.

Now for my least favorite moments:

1.)  Every frame of every second of Schumacher's Batman films.  Aargh!

2.)  The costumes in Daredevil.

3.)  Stephen Tolkin being given the job to write Captain America.  In interviews, Tolkin said he never read the comics and thought the costume looked stupid, so he made sure Cap was in costume as little as possible.  Why do studios hire people like this to write comic book movies?!

4.)  Turning The Shadow into a comedy. 

5.)  The Absorbing Dad in Hulk.  Really, couldn't they have used the Leader?

6.)  Superman rebuilds the Great Wall of China with his Rebuild the Great Wall of China Vision.    

7.)  Superman turns back time.

8.)  No skull T-shirt in the 1st Punisher movie.

9.)  Intercutting the Punisher/Russian fight with the goofy apartment characters.  Really threw off the flow of a pretty good fight.

10.)  The Green Ranger, I mean Green Goblin.  That was one ugly costume.   

Honorable Mention:  Did we really need the beginning flashback in Hulk?  There was a half hour wasted to show us stuff that's going to be covered in detail later in the film.  At least on DVD, you can skip it.

The inclusion of the Garth Ennis characters in the 2nd Punisher movie, especially Mr. Bumpo (make the pain stop!).  Also included is the casting of Kevin Nash as the Russian.  If they were looking to cast a pro-wrestler, they should have cast Paul Wight (aka, The Big Show, The Giant).  While Nash is about 6' 8" and 300 lbs, Wight is 7' and over 550 lbs.  He would have looked much more like the comic's Russian.  Nash just didn't look right.

Whatever the hell went wrong in The Phantom.  It had nice costumes, sets, and actors.  I guess we can chalk it up to bad writing (a laser shootout for the climax?!) and lackluster direction.

Castle showing up at a press conference (and the lack of cops and FBI from that point on).

There's so much more (I didn't even get to Supergirl), but I'll stop now or I'll be here all night.


----------



## Stone Angel (Sep 14, 2004)

Gosh where to start.

Any of those superhero movies made in the early 90's. Shudders.

Not enough spidey dialouge in the spider man movies

Spiderman who is strong enough to lift 50 tons, punching Gobby and Doc Oc right in the face and neither really feeling it.

Too much Snipes Dialouge in Blade.

Having a perfectly good story and overlooking it in Blade 2, even though I enjoyed the movie

The same thing that everyone else mentioned about the superman movies.

Making Bane who is arguably one of the coolest villians ever from the Batman series a complete chump.

There are probably more in fact I know there is but... Oh well

The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Sep 14, 2004)

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> Not enough spidey dialouge in the spider man movies



True 'dat.


> Spiderman who is strong enough to lift 50 tons, punching Gobby and Doc Oc right in the face and neither really feeling it.



Gobby doesn't bother me, as he was similarly enhanced, and reacted as if he had been punched.  Doc Ock bothered me a little, but Peter's the kind of guy that would pull his punches, so I'm ultimately comfortable with it.

Oh, and two things:

1) Y'all need to STOP talking about Superman IV.  It happened.  It sucked beyond all reason.  But now is the time for the healing to begin.

2) On the other hand, DON'T stop talking about the Schumacher Batman movies.  Some things are unforgivable, and some things are such blights upon society that they should not be forgotten and their creators should be harried until the end of their days.  Personally, I think we should organize a Schumacher Harrassment Squad responsible for setting off car alarms whilst he tries to sleep, slowing down traffic in his general vicinity, and keeping him FAR, FAR AWAY from anything resembling super heroes.


----------



## Starman (Sep 14, 2004)

Canis said:
			
		

> 2) On the other hand, DON'T stop talking about the Schumacher Batman movies.  Some things are unforgivable, and some things are such blights upon society that they should not be forgotten and their creators should be harried until the end of their days.  Personally, I think we should organize a Schumacher Harrassment Squad responsible for setting off car alarms whilst he tries to sleep, slowing down traffic in his general vicinity, and keeping him FAR, FAR AWAY from anything resembling super heroes.




As much blame as Schumacher has to shoulder, we can't forget the man who helped him create those unholy monstrosities: Akiva Goldsman.

As good as A Beautiful Mind was, I didn't want Akiva Goldsman to win the Oscar. In fact, no amount of good he does in the rest of his pitiful life will excuse those two Batman movies.

Starman


----------



## Villano (Sep 14, 2004)

Stone Angel said:
			
		

> Spiderman who is strong enough to lift 50 tons, punching Gobby and Doc Oc right in the face and neither really feeling it.




10 tons actually.    

Doc Ock getting slugged in the face and not going down bugged me, but I was bothered more by the amazingly indesctutible Aunt May.  What 70 yr old woman can get tossed around like that?  Let's face it, people that age break hips getting in and out of the tub.

Maybe Spider-Man was set in an alternate universe where people are more durable.


----------



## aliensex (Sep 14, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> I heard a rumor way back that there was like a half hour cut from Quest for Peace.




Yes, indeed there was.  It didn't make it much better though.

Take a look here.


----------



## Numion (Sep 15, 2004)

aliensex said:
			
		

> Yes, indeed there was.  It didn't make it much better though.
> 
> Take a look here.




One of the pics there had Superman lifting a car with one finger, apparently. I can understand Superman being able to do that .. but what about the car? A fingertip would excert high pressure on the car and pierce it, if the whole cars weight would be on it. 

In similar way, Hulk couldn't swing a tank holding it by the barrel like he did in the movie. While Hulk can lift 60 tons (or what M1 weights), the tanks gun barrel most certainly does not. 

Thats a general gripe. I'm ok with superpowers and enjoy comicbook movies, by let the heroes be superpowered - not their mundane surroundings too.


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 15, 2004)

Numion said:
			
		

> One of the pics there had Superman lifting a car with one finger, apparently. I can understand Superman being able to do that .. but what about the car? A fingertip would excert high pressure on the car and pierce it, if the whole cars weight would be on it.
> 
> In similar way, Hulk couldn't swing a tank holding it by the barrel like he did in the movie. While Hulk can lift 60 tons (or what M1 weights), the tanks gun barrel most certainly does not.
> 
> Thats a general gripe. I'm ok with superpowers and enjoy comicbook movies, by let the heroes be superpowered - not their mundane surroundings too.




Actually, this whole phemomena was pointed out in some semi-well known article somewhere around the time that the first superman movie came out. The author speculated that superman's powers were mostly TK, not super strength because of what you pointed out. John Byrne even used this theory in an issue of the Fantastic Four where some skrulls had tricked the Imperial Shi'ar guard character Gladiator into attacking the FF.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 15, 2004)

Byrne used this on the Superman revamp in 86.

Superman has an invisible aura around his body that not only allows him to fly and makes him invulnerable, it also protects clothing that are tight-fitting, that's why his costume escapes harm but his cape gets ripped.

This same aura holds objects together when Superman is carrying them, by an unconscious act of will (it also makes objects lighter for him when he's flying than when he's on the ground).

When scientists tried to clone Superman, the best they did in duplicating this aura was Superboy's telekinetic aura.


----------



## WayneLigon (Sep 15, 2004)

Canis said:
			
		

> 2) On the other hand, DON'T stop talking about the Schumacher Batman movies. Some things are unforgivable, and some things are such blights upon society that they should not be forgotten and their creators should be harried until the end of their days.



I think that pretty much sums up my feelings on the entire thread. I've wracked my brains and I just can't come up with any 10 things that _don't_ relate somehow to the last _Batman_ movie. The rest are TV movies from the late Seventies and early Eighties (Never saw the JLA movie, but have seen mercifully brief snips of the Generation X pilot), the Captain America movie which has been mercifully forgotten by most, the Fantastic Four movie which only exists as a fan bootleg tape (having been shelved after production and never to my memory released), and such. But all those were third grade productions, TV productions, etc. None save Schumacher's travesty were a huge budget major motion picture. That makes it all the worse. 

Honestly, I don't even remember seeing Superman IV. I think that relates to Lovecraft's comments about the mind being mercifully unable to fully realize what it sees.


----------



## Numion (Sep 15, 2004)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Actually, this whole phemomena was pointed out in some semi-well known article somewhere around the time that the first superman movie came out. The author speculated that superman's powers were mostly TK, not super strength because of what you pointed out. John Byrne even used this theory in an issue of the Fantastic Four where some skrulls had tricked the Imperial Shi'ar guard character Gladiator into attacking the FF.




That makes Superman a bit unintresting, IMHO. He can do _anything_, ok, I get the point, no need to explain   

I find it intresting when superpowers interact with the world around us. Thats why I found X-men movies good - they seemed to happen in the real world. Or maybe I just missed the more glaring errors.


----------



## Villano (Sep 15, 2004)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> the Fantastic Four movie which only exists as a fan bootleg tape (having been shelved after production and never to my memory released)




IIRC, the movie wasn't ever intended to be released, so I don't concerm myself too much with criticism of this film.  They just made it to hold onto the rights.  With other films, you assume they are trying to make something entertaining.  FF was like an investment someone makes that they know will lose money because they wan't to use it as a tax break.  




			
				Klaus said:
			
		

> Superman has an invisible aura around his body that not only allows him to fly and makes him invulnerable, it also protects clothing that are tight-fitting, that's why his costume escapes harm but his cape gets ripped.




One thing that's always bugged me about this is how Superman got his costume *under* his force field.  Wouldn't it just be sitting on top of the aura and be blown up just like his cape?   :\


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 15, 2004)

Villano said:
			
		

> One thing that's always bugged me about this is how Superman got his costume *under* his force field.  Wouldn't it just be sitting on top of the aura and be blown up just like his cape?   :\




He can suppress it as a standard action, but it's automatically restored just before his next turn.

-Hyp.


----------



## s/LaSH (Sep 16, 2004)

Villano said:
			
		

> One thing that's always bugged me about this is how Superman got his costume *under* his force field.  Wouldn't it just be sitting on top of the aura and be blown up just like his cape?   :\




It's not a perfect impermeability field; I suspect the costume's made of fine threads, which can sink through the field and settle on his skin, which in and of itself is probably extremely tough - the field is just icing on the cake. It's the same reason he can breathe, talk, etc - the field might be likened to Dune shields, which are most effective against stronger attacks.

Also, subconscious PK is always a great explanation for why something works the way you'd expect it to _until you really think about it_. Kal obviously hasn't thought about it...


----------



## DarkSoldier (Sep 16, 2004)

s/LaSH said:
			
		

> It's not a perfect impermeability field; I suspect the costume's made of fine threads, which can sink through the field and settle on his skin, which in and of itself is probably extremely tough - the field is just icing on the cake. It's the same reason he can breathe, talk, etc - the field might be likened to Dune shields, which are most effective against stronger attacks.



I doubt the composition of his costume grants it those properties; his mother made it (Man of Steel #1).


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 16, 2004)

Macy Gray does indeed appear in Spiderman 1. She was the singer in times square during that ball where the Green Goblin attacks. Granted, it didnt ruin the movie, but it seriously made that scene a whole lot less enjoyable. She's a terrible singer with a terrible voice. I wonder how much she paid to get herself into that movie.


Another thing that irks me, yet again in a spidey flick, Spiderman 2, the train scene.

*There is no train in New York City that stops dead cold the way the tracks to that train stopped. None. The Bay Ridge train (i belive you spot a sign saying bay ridge on the train) certainly doesnt stop in that fashion. Maybe a chicago train does,but not here in NYC.*

Granted, it was a great scene, I loved it. But, as a New Yorker i get severly irked when movies featuring the city in detail cant be accurate. 

The address for the pizzaria was wrong too, i've eaten there. Hell, they didnt even use the actual pizzaria for the movie, just the name.


----------



## Numion (Sep 16, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Granted, it was a great scene, I loved it. But, as a New Yorker i get severly irked when movies featuring the city in detail cant be accurate.
> 
> The address for the pizzaria was wrong too, i've eaten there. Hell, they didnt even use the actual pizzaria for the movie, just the name.




Are you also irked because there really isn't a Spider-man living in NY, even though in the movie there was? Or that Oscorp doesn't exist in real NY?


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 17, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Another thing that irks me, yet again in a spidey flick, Spiderman 2, the train scene.
> 
> *There is no train in New York City that stops dead cold the way the tracks to that train stopped. None. The Bay Ridge train (i belive you spot a sign saying bay ridge on the train) certainly doesnt stop in that fashion. Maybe a chicago train does,but not here in NYC.*




Hmmm. I would have thought the fact that there are no elevated trains in NYC would have been a bigger annoyance. That's much more of a chicago thing. Though I know in the past they did have them. Besides it would be pointless to have a train line that ended like that, except if you were looking for something to make for dramatic scenes in movies.

Oh, spoiled New Yorkers. I remember when I was in Japan I was glued to the screen when they were showing *Mannequin 2: On the Move* simply because it was showing brief scenes of Philly. _Do you have any idea of what it takes to make a sane person actually enjoy watching *Mannequin 2: On the Move?*_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 17, 2004)

Numion said:
			
		

> Are you also irked because there really isn't a Spider-man living in NY, even though in the movie there was? Or that Oscorp doesn't exist in real NY?




There's a movie - 'Above the Law' - with Yuen Biao and Cynthia Rothrock.  It's mostly set in Hong Kong, but the opening scene is in Auckland.

The camera starts on an imposing white building... lots of pillars, broad steps.  The front door opens, and a bunch of lawyers walk out, discussing the case that just concluded.

That's right - a bunch of lawyers walk out of the _Auckland Museum_.

Gotta tell you, it completely spoiled the verisimilitude of the movie for me.

confused:)

-Hyp.


----------



## Chimera (Sep 17, 2004)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Hmmm. I would have thought the fact that there are no elevated trains in NYC would have been a bigger annoyance. That's much more of a chicago thing. Though I know in the past they did have them. Besides it would be pointless to have a train line that ended like that, except if you were looking for something to make for dramatic scenes in movies.
> 
> Oh, spoiled New Yorkers.




Maybe he hasn't seen *Rumble in the Bronx* yet.  It was filmed in Vancouver.  _There are *freaking MOUNTAINS* in the background!!!_


----------



## bodhi (Sep 17, 2004)

*Jumping in late, but...*



			
				Ferret said:
			
		

> Fair point. But he was hit by like lightning, off of the top of the statue of liberty. And he never came back.




The general rule is: if you don't see the body, he's not dead.

And sometimes, even with a body, he's not dead. It's not him, it's a planted clone body. It's not him, it's his evil/good/unfrozen twin. It's not him, it's him from an alternate universe.

Or...

Okay, okay, it _was_ him, but we cloned him. Made him faster, stronger, better (and more eeeeevil). It was him, but now he's undead. It was him, but now he's a cyborg. It was him, but we make you think he's back with new superpowers, but then we reveal it's just an imposter taking his form and memories, yadda yadda yadda.

Gotta flex them rationalization muscles.


----------



## hero4hire (Sep 17, 2004)

bodhi said:
			
		

> The general rule is: if you don't see the body, he's not dead.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Gotta flex them rationalization muscles.




Perhaps a current carried his body to the artic freezing him in an iceberg and he is being worshipped by eskimos.


----------



## Milkman Dan (Sep 17, 2004)

Ferret said:
			
		

> The main one I can think of is storm from the X-mens. Specificly the toad line.... Also why did such a cool character have to die?



Either Halle Berry blew it, or the director didn't understand the line.  It went something like, "Do you know what happens to a toad when it's struck by lightning? (pause) The same thing that happens to everything else."

Halle said it completely straight. But what I hear is that it was in an original draft of the script, on which Joss Whedon worked.  See, he never meant that line to be delivered straight.  He meant the second half to be delivered off-handedly, and a bit sheepishly. Like, "Huh.... the same thing that happens to everything else."

Alas, she said it all SERIOUS and SCARY and stuff, which completely missed the point.


----------



## shilsen (Sep 17, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> There's a movie - 'Above the Law' - with Yuen Biao and Cynthia Rothrock.  It's mostly set in Hong Kong, but the opening scene is in Auckland.
> 
> The camera starts on an imposing white building... lots of pillars, broad steps.  The front door opens, and a bunch of lawyers walk out, discussing the case that just concluded.
> 
> ...



 Boy, you guys are picky! Once I found out that you could actually sail to Bohemia (_The Winter's Tale_) even though it was a land-locked country, I figured I'll stop treating fiction as a documentary.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 17, 2004)

Joss Whedon mentioned in an interview that the line was supposed to go like those off-hand remarks he used so often in Buffy. Instead we have Halle Berry pronouncing it like Moses coming down the mountains with the Ten Comandments (his analogy, not mine... but accurate as heck!  ).


----------



## buzzard (Sep 17, 2004)

For the issue of strange locations used i movies I submit a few of Silence of the Lambs. The "Smithsonian Museum" visited to research bugs, was actually the Carnegie Museum in Pittsburgh. The building in Tennessee where Hannibal made his escapse was Soliders and Sailor, a war monument in the same town. 

buzzard


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 18, 2004)

shilsen said:
			
		

> Boy, you guys are picky!




For what it's worth, _I_ was kidding 

-Hyp.


----------

